# Yes, we have no bananas....



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Remember the old song? Well, for some strange reason, I have ended up with 11 ripe and over ripe bananas! I know I can make banana bread, but that will only use up three of them. Besides, I am not sure I am in a baking mood.

Anyone have good suggestions for what to do to use up multiple ripe bananas? Can I mash them up and freeze them for use in future banana breads?

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie:
mashed bananas freeze well. I mash them up and measure into freezer bags. Then when I want to make muffins or bread, I have them on hand and already measured.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

You could buy a monkey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Lizzy said:


> You could buy a monkey.


But, then she would have to buy accessories for the monkey. Then, all her book money would be gone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> You could buy a monkey.


I was more thinking of a short term plan for today vs. a long term plan involving new pets...LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

half of an overripe banana should go into each full pitcher of frozen strawberry daiquiris.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^ I have no response to that.

Wait, yes I do...


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I like to add mashed bananas to mashed sweet potatos as a side dish.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

How about pancakes?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I will be singing banana phone in my head all day now.  Thanks tec


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> I will be singing banana phone in my head all day now. Thanks tec


I am here only to serve my Kindle friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> I will be singing banana phone in my head all day now. Thanks tec


I can fix that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^*fingers in ears* La la la la la

Man, I hate you sometimes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie

I freeze ripe bananas and use them to make banana milkshakes, although that's not a terribly enticing idea right now when it's 30 degrees outside.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*This morning's Today Show had a recipe for a hangover banana smoothie  But, if you do like banana bread I'd go ahead and mash/freeze them.*


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

The song that doesn't end...  Oh BJ, how could you do that to us.  I thought you like everybody here!  It won't leave my head now!

Even more off topic.
About the Banana Song, my daughter was in competitive dance for a number of years. There was one competition with an adult category where 5 adults dressed in clown costumes (sorry, Dori, no disrespect intended) holding fake bananas to their heads like a phone receiver dancing to that song.  And they were terrible dancers, they didn't do much beside sway back and forth and walk in a circle once in a while.  It was just painful to watch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

kim said:


> The song that doesn't end... Oh BJ, how could you do that to us. I thought you like everybody here! It won't leave my head now!


But it drove the Banana Phone song out of your head, didn't it?


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

smoothies


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate bananas but love this punch. We like to freeze it in small containers so we can have a little at a time. 
You can spike it with anything you want. 

* Banana Punch*

Make Syrup by boiling 
4 cups sugar 
2 cups water 
Boil for 3 minutes 
Add: 
1 large can frozen orange juice concentrate 
1 large can pineapple juice 
1 small can frozen lemonade concentrate 
5 ripe bananas blended

Mix with water called for on cans. 
Freeze. 
Take out 2 hours before serving.
Add ginger ale. Chunk it up like a slush.
serves 50-60 people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh yeah well..


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

^^^Pshaw. Banana poseur.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

To go back to the subject!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

If you can get the PB & J song out of your head you are a genius!

Hey Leslie, mix the bananas in with Peanut Butter and make an Elvis sandwhich. Make it even more authenic and add bacon then fry the sandwhich!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Hey Leslie, mix the bananas in with Peanut Butter and make an Elvis sandwhich. Make it even more authenic and add bacon then fry the sandwhich!


I'm afraid you misread the recipe.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate bananas so that is a waste of good ingredients.



Vampyre said:


>


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm afraid you misread the recipe.


Add some rum and I'm happy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bonus points if you know the lead male singer!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Tony Randall and Don Knotts on the far left.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Do I win?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Tony Randall


Bingo!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

[youtube


Gables Girl said:


> Bingo!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Pre-Puppy. We'd just make a lot of banana bread and give to our neighbors/co-workers/friends....or in high school I used to make banana pancakes and feed my friends or first period class (which was upper level JapClass with 10-20) Now with a dog (who loves bananas, as well as, pineapple, carrots, and apples), bananas don't last long in our house. If you have a dog....dogs can eat bananas (or at least the last time I checked.)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> [youtube


Nooooooo make it stop............


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Too funny.  I was going for the same video but started chatting instead.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I use 5-6 bananas in my banana bread. I find I prefer the bread with lots of banana to the bread with less banana. It ends up really moist and tastes wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Jim, that is so disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

This is at metacafe and i don't know how to embed it so follow the link

I think Jim will like it.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/734784/gello_shot_inside_a_banana/


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Ewww....

Sorry, Vampy.  I don't actually like the taste of bananas.  But for those who do, it's interesting.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ewww....
> 
> Sorry, Vampy. I don't actually like the taste of bananas. But for those who do, it's interesting.


While I love the taste of bananas I don't think I would like the banana Jello shot. ewww it ends up looking like a slug!

Better is to take an injector full of your favorite vodka and shoot it into a cold watermelon, repeat at least 5xs in different parts of the watermelon, put back in fridge and let get cold again. Serve sliced or in balls for some adult summer goodness.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Jim, that is so disturbing on so many levels.


But they're bananas! In pyjamas! What's not to love?!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But they're bananas! In pyjamas! What's not to love?!


*Does anyone remember when TRU carried those Bananas in Pajamas? Pressed a button and they sang. Mom and I couldn't help ourselves when we had a "bunch" of them singing together *


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But they're bananas! In pyjamas! What's not to love?!


The fact they are bananas, the song is creepy, chasing down teddy bears, and more then likely to give kids nightmares. The there is whole Freudian thing with bananas which I won't talk about here.. Sorry I just don't believe in anthropomorphizing fruit and put them in pajamas. But if you like it then have fun with your bananas in pajamas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> The fact they are bananas, the song is creepy, chasing down teddy bears, and more then likely to give kids nightmares. The there is whole Freudian thing with bananas which I won't talk about here.. Sorry I just don't believe in anthropomorphizing fruit and put them in pajamas. But if you like it then have fun with your bananas in pajamas.


How do you feel about people anthropomorphizing Kindles, dressing them up, naming them and assigning them personality attributes? 



Spoiler



Honestly, I found them creepy as hell too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh well, I was trying to stick to the 'nanner theme.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Oh well, I was trying to stick to the 'nanner theme.


I _did_ find it intellectually interesting. Just not appetizing. There is something to the "slug" comparison.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I find Bananas in Pajamas creepy, too. I grew up with them on the air. I was a Power Ranger fan when i was little.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay! The Power Rangers. Lol. I was watching the VHS's my parents still have from when I was little...I recently figured out that the original Power Rangers was made in Japan, which is why the villain's lips don't follow the dialogue (don't remember the name of the villian)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

If you squint right and look through a haze of cigarette smoke, the Yellow Power Ranger looks kind of like a banana.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, he does.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I had a moment, cuz as far as I remember....the yellow ranger was a girl, but the bulge has me thinking I found another thing I never caught as a child. lol.

Edit: Never mind I researched it and there were one or two male yellow rangers through the series, but they were usually girls


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

one of the yellows

fixed it


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

can't see the pic, vampy...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Can't hotlink to Tripod pics, Vampy.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> How do you feel about people anthropomorphizing Kindles, dressing them up, naming them and assigning them personality attributes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I don't do that either. I have a couple of covers because I want to change the look of it every so often but no name, personality or dressing them. Perhaps I have no imagination. 



Spoiler



Thank you for agreeing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I know but you can copy them to photobucket


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> I know but you can copy them to photobucket


That's what I do. 

That Ranger looks ready for a banana.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

SHHHHHHHhhhhh!!!! family board! family board!  Be glad I didn't post the Pink one..Oh my!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=108395&title=prince-charles-scandal What a wonderful banana clip

Very suggestive content.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

someone say banana clip?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Banana Republic purse?

http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=45018&pid=586169&scid=586169012


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

here ya go


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Banana Daiquiris??


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if you can subsitute mashed banana for oil in a cake mix  -- You know like you would apple sauce.  Hummm may have to try that.  After all who doesn't like frozen chocolate covered bananas?  I know I always make sure to get one when the county fair comes to town...  not that this would be the same as its chocolate cake, but still chocolate banana cake could be a good thing.

rla1996


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

YES! WE HAVE NO BANANAS​


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I put choclate chips in my banana bread. It is quite yummy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

tecwritr said:


>


I just had to bump this up for anyone who might have missed it on the first page. Haven't been able to get it out of my head for days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

*tackles Deb before she can do it again*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

But BJ misses 'cause Deb runs fast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

*cue the "Benny Hill" theme*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *cue the "Benny Hill" theme*


http://www.televisiontunes.com/Benny_Hill_Show.html


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> http://www.televisiontunes.com/Benny_Hill_Show.html


Thanks GG...haven't seen the show but didn't want BJ to know I didn't know what he meant...LOL...
deb


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Better is to take an injector full of your favorite vodka and shoot it into a cold watermelon, repeat at least 5xs in different parts of the watermelon, put back in fridge and let get cold again. Serve sliced or in balls for some adult summer goodness.


Easier way is to plug the watermelon then turn a bottle of vodka upsidedown in it and the put the plug back.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Easier way is to plug the watermelon then turn a bottle of vodka upsidedown in it and the put the plug back.


Just be sure to drain it first, that way you get more vodka in the watermelon.


----------

